# Fire wood



## sunfishgal (Apr 1, 2008)

I've been camping quite a bit this summer so far and I have found that bungles of firewood are like $5.oo... I actually found one that is cheaper and is worthwhile to get if you happen to be in the monroe county area by Sterling State Park! Since I like to go fishing alot, I go to Jeff's bait and they also sell firewood at 4.99 a bundle or 3 bundles for 12.99! I have been grabing 6 bundles and it makes a couple of nights enjoyable! just wanted to pass the info on cheap firewood for those that would like to save money! To get directions they have a map on their website. I dont know what the website address is but I found it by googling jeffs bait and tackle.... 

Happy camping and happy fishing to those that fish!


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

One thing I have found is free firewood on craiglist. It's usually a 'you cut' type of thing. Most seem to be people who have had trees or large branches fall after a storm. I'd imagine most would have to cure for awhile to burn perfect but the price is right if you have the resources (chainsaw and truck). Free pallets are also not uncommon to find.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I take my own wood. We use an 18 gal. tub per nite. No way am I paying $5 for 5 logs.


----------



## RyeDog (Jul 28, 2006)

I have found that most campgrounds have firewood for sale by homeowners within a few miles of every campground. Some are really good deals. I think the best is the old "$5.00 for an armful!" I can fit quite a few pcs in my arms! And there are a few places that i found where there are wheelbarrows just completely filled with nice chunks for only $10. If your willing to drive around a little bit around the campground backroads you are bound to find some good deals!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Dang I had better load up some of our $2.50--$3 an arm load fire wood over on the west side of the state and haul it over east. Untill he retired we had a guy sell 100 rick of wood for $3 an arm load every year.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

What tick's me off are these private campgrounds that won't let you bring in firewood because of the emerald ash borer. Yeah right, you just want to sell your firewood to us.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Freestone said:


> What tick's me off are these private campgrounds that won't let you bring in firewood because of the emerald ash borer. Yeah right, you just want to sell your firewood to us.


THANKS to some camper bringing in there own emerald ash bore infected firewood we now have the borer around Silver Lake in Oceana county. That is the only area in the county it has been found that I know off.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

The ash borer is a very real problem! At our campground they say we can't bring in wood but they charge $ 3.50 per five sticks.( the man down the road gets $ 1.50 ) I usually find a person every year to fill the back of my small pick up for twenty dollars. Last week end In my travels I found a stack of wood alongside the road ( about six milesd from our place )with a sign for $ 20.00. Now rules or no rules, my money senses kicked in. The wood was dry and 90% maple and 10% birch wood. I don't recall the ash borer being a problem in these woods. Use common sense and don't transport Ash or Beech wood. Don't transport wood from area's of the state that are known to have the borer or beech blight.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Firewood doesn't just grow on tress!


----------

